# A few questions regarding cable and connections



## mastabassa (Dec 30, 2014)

I have an amp that I have connected to an aftermarket head units wiring, this runs through the oem wiring and into the speakers. It would be pointless to use ofc wiring for this since the factory wiring is most likely not ofc right? Also there would be no audible difference running it this way, opposed to running ofc straight from the amp to my speakers, correct?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

mastabassa said:


> I have an amp that I have connected to an aftermarket head units wiring, this runs through the oem wiring and into the speakers. It would be pointless to use ofc wiring for this since the factory wiring is most likely not ofc right? Also there would be no audible difference running it this way, opposed to running ofc straight from the amp to my speakers, correct?


Any difference? Not likely anything noticeable. Some will argue that you need to re-run, and eliminate the factory wiring for whatever crazy reasons they have heard in the past, but in reality.....Perfectly fine, IMO.


----------

